# URGE- what is this?



## originale

I was uninstalling something and decided to check what else was in add/remove programs. I was surprised to see something called Urge which I uninstalled after googling it. I never installed this. I also found a program in my files with the same name after I uninstalled so deleted this. I see there is something else called [email protected][2]txt. Is this part of the same program? Shd I delete it? How was it installed? I'm pretty good about keeping my spyware programs up to date. I have spybot, cwshredder, ad-aware se, and AVG.

I also see something called Rhapsody Player Engine. What is this? I didn't install this either. Shd I remove it? Then Microsoft has loaded a bunch of stuff- I don't recall downloading any updates. I looked but decided not to download. Does it do it anyway? One is called M-S User Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0.0. (Pre-release 5348). There is some other stuff I never heard of.

Does this indicate I have spyware all over? I just cleaned everything up a month ago.

Thanks


----------



## originale

*Bump Please*

Wonder if anybody can give me some insight into this URGE program. Thanks


----------



## Geekgirl

The Rhapsody Player Engine plug-in is required to use Rhapsody. I believe it is an online music store.
The URGE also seems to be an online music store.

Someone else use your computer?


----------



## tetonbob

Are you running a Vista Beta?

http://eric.themoritzfamily.com/2006/06/20/urge-and-itunes/

<edit> Or Windows Media Player 11?

http://slashdot.org/articles/06/05/22/0226240.shtml

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,125693;page,1/article.html

</edit>


----------



## originale

No, not running Vista or Media Player 11. Not that I know of. Music: My son was watching a music video with a friend. Is this how this was installed? Shd I tell him not to do this anymore?


----------



## Geekgirl

I'm not positive if Rhapsody & URGE fall under the same category as KaZaa and Bearshare and the like, those are P2P file sharing programs that are/ can be loaded with malware.


----------



## originale

Ok- will delete them. Kazaa messed me up really badly the last time it ended up on my computer. I'll speak to my son about this and tell him he can't download this stuff on my computer. Thanks


----------



## jtw0188

Urge is a new service just launched by Microsoft that is in direct competition with Apple's iTunes. It 'comes' as part of the latest windows media player update - default to yes to download and install - if you don't catch it and stop it from loading. So far, I have not seen any 'incompatibilities' from it's use, but that remains a mystical question... like who knows what Bill G and the gang are up to next... 

:wink:


----------

